# Main Seal



## stude368 (Nov 2, 2008)

2005 GTO I have been having a little oil leaking around back of oil pan, 16,000 miles, coulds it be a Main Seal? Has anyone had problems with them? Larry


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

I havent had any problems with that but it mostly likely sounds like it would be that main seal (gasket). Good luck.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you run a cheaper oil it may cause seeping, burning, and excessive oil usage.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

stude368 said:


> 2005 GTO I have been having a little oil leaking around back of oil pan, 16,000 miles, coulds it be a Main Seal? Has anyone had problems with them? Larry


The rear engine cover normally leaks but not the rear main seal. I noticed some of the bolts on my cover seal were loose when I did my first clutch change. I forget what the torque specs are but it's not that much. Once I tightened the bolts it never leaked again.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

stude368 said:


> 2005 GTO I have been having a little oil leaking around back of oil pan, 16,000 miles, coulds it be a Main Seal? Has anyone had problems with them? Larry


Mine had alittle oil seepage toward the front of the oil pan, until I tighted one of the oil pan bolts to spec and it stopped.


----------

